# Happy Birthday Moxifan!



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday....

Hope you have a great day. Relax, go to a great restaurant and enjoy having someone other than yourself cook for a change. 

Jodi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy Birthday! Don't worry about school, or work, or anything today, just have a lovely time!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Let me be the first, er...third to wish you a very happy birthday and many tax returns. Get it? Returns......oh never mind  , have a great day:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Have a nice cold moxie...

looks like chrose has had one too many.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Have a great day Moxie and a cold *one* !:beer:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I hope you have a wonderful year, Moxie!!! :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have a wonderful happy birthday Moxie!


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow... thanks guys for the warm wishes.

I did have a wonderful birthday. Stayed at home with my family (day off!) and made us all an extra special dinner. My little brother and sister (some sixteen and seventeen years my junionrs... Yeah, really.) are not yet to be trusted to dine in public. Good time, good food, good wine, nonetheless.

Cheers and thanks again,
P


----------

